# putting lights and music together



## loki13 (Sep 23, 2007)

I've seen the videos of the homes that have the lights and music synced together. Does anyone know where to get the software to do this and what you need to control the lights? I'm tring to see if its do-able.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Me too...*

I believe you need VSA or DMX. You can get a DMX controller on ebay for around 100.00 but I am not sure what else you need to control your lights. This is my focus for Halloween 2008. I want to be able to control my sound and lights with a computer controlled system. I will be anxious to see others post how the best and most inexpensive way to complete this project.

Melty


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

http://www.lightorama.com/


----------



## Technician of Terror (Nov 7, 2007)

http://http://www.christmasinshirley.com


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

There are many systems that can do this...Some are designed primarly for just sound and music.

lightorama (as mentioned above by Rich B)

Animated lighting
http://www.animatedlighting.com/

D lights
http://www.d-light.us/

Vixen
http://www.vixenlights.com/

Then there are systems that can also do this, but they are better for controlling servos and animatronics.

Brookshires VSA and a "kit 74 or kit 108.

Vixen and a Prop1 board.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

halloweenguy,

You mentioned "kit 74 or kit 108"....can you tell me where I can find more info on this. I didn't see it referenced on the Brookshire site.

Also, do you know if VSA software can be used for "triggered events" like a motion sensor setting off a scare?


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I use animated lighting for my set up. They offered a 2 day class on how to program everything adn me and hubby went. Im not very electrically inclined- but I can now program my own show to whatever music I want. Im working on several disco routines Im using for my daughters graduation party in June. We are doing lights in the backyard. Ill start on my Halloween soon. I mixed some cool music and we have a new house so I have to figure out where I want things. Animated lighting has a visulaizer so that you can see how the lighting will work with your music. Its really cool!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I ordered a Kit 74 from http://www.electronics123.com for my christmas lightshow. They also have the Kit 108. This was the cheapest site on the net found. I used Vixen http://www.vixenlights.com/ to control my lightshow. You can also order the kits from KitsRus http://www.kitsrus.com/kits.html.


----------

